# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Nhận tiện cnc các loại hàng độ chính xác tới 0.01

## O8888

Tình hình là em đang đi làm thuê, ông chủ cho nhận hàng gia công. Em cũng muốn làm thêm kiếm tí, bác nào có đơn đặt hàng nào khoai khoai thì post lên đây, em xem làm được thì anh em mình hợp tác. Em ở khu vực Hà Nội, về chất lượng thì các bác cứ yên tâm tuyệt đối, giá cả thì mềm thôi.Bác nào có nhu cầu thì post bản vẽ và để lại sdt. Em sẽ liên hệ lại

----------


## biết tuốt

bác cho số điện thoại cho dễ liên hệ, em tiện ít vít me

----------


## thuyên1982

bác báo giá cho em cái này nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

tiện góc côn đuôi khoan là khoai sùng luôn à nha , nhưng bác chủ thớt mà chơi được thì hàng làm tới tấp luôn đó.Em xin làm khách hàng tiếp theo nếu bác nhai được 2 món kia của bác Thuyên.


       Tiện cái này cũng không phải là khó nếu bác kỹ tính và có vật mẫu làm chuẩn, chỉ cần dò góc độ song song với mẫu rồi sau đó tiện theo thì cũng không khó.

----------


## biết tuốt

ông này tiện cnc mà các bác có phải tiện tay đâu , đo chuẩn chắc rồi ngồi rung đùi  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Tiện rồi có phay luôn không hả chủ thớt?, mà bác ở khu vự nào HN vậy?

----------


## Nam CNC

Heeee , không lẽ em chuyển hàng từ HCM ra rồi sau đó chuyển vào ta ???? hahaha , không sao miễn em nó đạt yêu cầu của em.

----------


## biết tuốt

trong sg không có chỗ tiện cnc sao bác nam

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác xem báo giúp em chi tiết trong link nhé http://www.fshare.vn/file/T1C1XA9F7T/

----------


## ít nói

Thấy khoai té lun rồi. Hix pác post cái gì dễ thôi toàn món khoai

----------


## thuyên1982

thì bác chủ thích khoai mà, sao không thấy bác chủ đâu nhể hàng em đang gấp..

----------


## Nam CNC

Trong sài gòn không phải không có , mà em không biết , với lại đơn lẻ yêu cầu phức tạp các máy cnc không nhận làm .....

----------


## ahdvip

> trong sg không có chỗ tiện cnc sao bác nam


Ảnh spam thôi mà anh ơi,  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Kiểu này chắc phải làm con tiện cnc phục vụ mấy bác nhà mình thôi, he he...

----------


## Nam CNC

-----sao biết tui spam???

       Tui có ý định DIY mấy con spindle nhiều lắm , mà máy móc của mấy ông thợ tiện đang làm ở đây cùi bắp quá nên không đạt yêu cầu . Đôi lúc đơn giản như vầy, tiện ren và tiện góc côn đầu khoan B18 lên roto động cơ , tui điy lại mặt bích gắn bạc 7xxx và tháp cái đầu B18-ER20 thì có con spindle ngon phay phà phà chấp mấy em TQ cũng không bằng luôn ( TQ tìm đâu ra mấy con 6000rpm phay sắt )... mà yêu cầu độ đảo <=0.005mm được không ? với điều kiện vậy đó , làm được tui giao cho cái lõi roto liền ( chỉ được thành công không được thất bại hen vì thất bại là vào ve chai ngay )

----------


## O8888

> bác báo giá cho em cái này nhé



Hai con này khoai đấy, bác tiện thì đo đạc và post cho em cái. em tiện c thì hai con này đơn giản thôi. E cũng chưa nhận hàng bao giờ cả, hai con này bác có thể đặt là bao nhiêu. Con thứ 2 thì lại phay hơi mệt đây.

----------


## O8888

> -----sao biết tui spam???
> 
>        Tui có ý định DIY mấy con spindle nhiều lắm , mà máy móc của mấy ông thợ tiện đang làm ở đây cùi bắp quá nên không đạt yêu cầu . Đôi lúc đơn giản như vầy, tiện ren và tiện góc côn đầu khoan B18 lên roto động cơ , tui điy lại mặt bích gắn bạc 7xxx và tháp cái đầu B18-ER20 thì có con spindle ngon phay phà phà chấp mấy em TQ cũng không bằng luôn ( TQ tìm đâu ra mấy con 6000rpm phay sắt )... mà yêu cầu độ đảo <=0.005mm được không ? với điều kiện vậy đó , làm được tui giao cho cái lõi roto liền ( chỉ được thành công không được thất bại hen vì thất bại là vào ve chai ngay )


Cái này thì em chịu rồi. Máy bên em không làm được

----------


## O8888

> Tình hình là em đang đi làm thuê, ông chủ cho nhận hàng gia công. Em cũng muốn làm thêm kiếm tí, bác nào có đơn đặt hàng nào khoai khoai thì post lên đây, em xem làm được thì anh em mình hợp tác. Em ở khu vực Hà Nội, về chất lượng thì các bác cứ yên tâm tuyệt đối, giá cả thì mềm thôi.Bác nào có nhu cầu thì post bản vẽ và để lại sdt. Em sẽ liên hệ lại


E mới làm ở xưởng này và cũng mới vào nghề cơ khí luôn. Các anh ở trong xưởng bảo nhận hàng anh em làm kiếm tí nhậu nhẹt cho nó thoải mái. hee. sdt của e là 0163693754.

----------


## O8888

> Tình hình là em đang đi làm thuê, ông chủ cho nhận hàng gia công. Em cũng muốn làm thêm kiếm tí, bác nào có đơn đặt hàng nào khoai khoai thì post lên đây, em xem làm được thì anh em mình hợp tác. Em ở khu vực Hà Nội, về chất lượng thì các bác cứ yên tâm tuyệt đối, giá cả thì mềm thôi.Bác nào có nhu cầu thì post bản vẽ và để lại sdt. Em sẽ liên hệ lại





> Tiện rồi có phay luôn không hả chủ thớt?, mà bác ở khu vự nào HN vậy?


Bên em có phay anh ah.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## O8888

> bác cho số điện thoại cho dễ liên hệ, em tiện ít vít me


bác tiện một vài con thì e xin 5 xịch nhé. bác cứ vẽ phác cho e rồi pót lên diễn đàn để e dễ nói chuyện với mấy cái ông củ chuối ở xưởng e

----------


## thuyên1982

> Hai con này khoai đấy, bác tiện thì đo đạc và post cho em cái. em tiện c thì hai con này đơn giản thôi. E cũng chưa nhận hàng bao giờ cả, hai con này bác có thể đặt là bao nhiêu. Con thứ 2 thì lại phay hơi mệt đây.


nó là một loại mà, cây thứ nhất là cây bị gẫy. em muốn làm giống cây thứ 2 ý, bác cứ cho giá đại đại đi ok làm luôn.

----------


## occutit

Có nhận hàng mini không bác ?

----------


## O8888

> Có nhận hàng mini không bác ?


có bác ah. ben em chuyen lam hang sieu nho

----------


## O8888

> Có nhận hàng mini không bác ?


SDT CUA E LA 01636993754.  Co hang bac post len, lam dc em se tra loi

----------


## O8888

> nó là một loại mà, cây thứ nhất là cây bị gẫy. em muốn làm giống cây thứ 2 ý, bác cứ cho giá đại đại đi ok làm luôn.


em không để í con này là phần đuôi của bầu khoan rồi. chiều dài và phi lon nhat cua con nay là thế nào nhỉ

----------


## linhdt1121

bác ở chỗ nào thế,e có cái link của trục Z muốn phay.ok thì chiều mai e mang qua luôn,

----------


## O8888

> bác ở chỗ nào thế,e có cái link của trục Z muốn phay.ok thì chiều mai e mang qua luôn,


bác cứ cho cái ảnh đi em nó đi. phay thế nào bác vẽ phác ra nhé.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác cho xin cái địa chỉ nhé

----------


## O8888

> bác báo giá cho em cái này nhéĐính kèm 3119Đính kèm 3120


chính thức là các men bên em bó tay với con của bác rồi.

----------


## hardfarmer

Bên tôi cũng nhận gia công phay, tiện, cắt dây CNC đây. Tuy nhiên dung sai 0.01 là tôi cũng kinh lắm.

----------

mechtechpro09

----------


## storm1192010

Em cần gia công chi tiết như trong file.Bên bác có nhận gia công không?

----------


## itanium7000

Bổ sung thông tin đi bác:

- Đơn hàng giá trị tối thiểu chấp nhận làm?
- Dung sai nhỏ nhất có thể chế tạo?
- Kích thước tối thiểu, tối đa
- Dịch vụ phụ trợ...
...

Càng nhiều càng tốt để bọn em OK phát là đưa bản vẽ, bác kiểm tra, bọn chuyển tiền luôn có phải nhanh gọn đôi bên vui vẻ không  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

> E mới làm ở xưởng này và cũng mới vào nghề cơ khí luôn. Các anh ở trong xưởng bảo nhận hàng anh em làm kiếm tí nhậu nhẹt cho nó thoải mái. hee. sdt của e là 0163693754.


Bạn cho thêm 1 số nữa đi, mới cho có 10 số.

----------


## haianhelectric

Chủ thớt chó cái địa chỉ cụ thể đi, em qua tiện vài chi tiết cho cái mỏ hàn bấm nhé.

----------


## hdmedico

bác nào phay được các mũi khoan như trong hình thi cho em biết, em làm với số lượng lớn.
Phone: 090.9.42.1.366 Mr Thục

----------


## hdmedico

Cám ơn các đã đọc tin

----------


## tuannguyensmika

> E mới làm ở xưởng này và cũng mới vào nghề cơ khí luôn. Các anh ở trong xưởng bảo nhận hàng anh em làm kiếm tí nhậu nhẹt cho nó thoải mái. hee. sdt của e là 0163693754.


anh có gần Từ liêm không?em có ít hàng nhờ anh làm giúp.

----------

